# E/M audit sheet and tip sheets



## ckremer (Apr 12, 2018)

Can anyone tell me where to find the easiest and user friendly tip sheet for E/M codes? My old job had a really easy tip sheet to use that I was used to but I can't find it online anywhere. I took a small break from coding and need a good refresher on the point system and adding everything up to determine the level. Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## rbatiste2005@yahoo.com (Apr 12, 2018)

E/M University


----------



## ckremer (Apr 12, 2018)

*e/m*

I would like to find some good templates or tips that are free.


----------



## crchandl (May 14, 2018)

*E/M audit sheet*

I prefer the Marshfield tool and if I need additional clarification, I'll reference the CMS 95/97 documentation guidelines.  Your local MAC usually has a "FAQs" section on their webpage as well.  

https://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Education/Medicare-Learning-Network-MLN/MLNProducts/Downloads/eval-mgmt-serv-guide-ICN006764.pdf


Candice Chandler, CPC


----------



## angbart80 (May 14, 2018)

Here's some to get you started:  

https://e-medtools.com/medicare_coding_tool.html

https://www.aapc.com/certification/documents/audit_tool.pdf

https://www.highmarkbcbswv.com/PDFFiles/emsr/EM-Audit-Worksheet-1995-Guidelines.pdf

https://engage.ahima.org/HigherLogi...tFileKey=ab03a790-0934-4e9c-a985-9d692b4feeef

https://medicare.fcso.com/wrapped/170175.pdf

https://www.hcca-info.org/Portals/0...s/Compliance_Institute/2003/II10handout23.pdf

Different ones are good for different things.  I suggest that you download a copy of the pdf's so that you have a copy when you need one.  I know that I found a great one a year or so ago and didn't save it and now I can't find it anywhere.  

Hope those links help you!


----------



## sherryjean27 (Aug 31, 2018)

crchandl said:


> i prefer the marshfield tool and if i need additional clarification, i'll reference the cms 95/97 documentation guidelines.  Your local mac usually has a "faqs" section on their webpage as well.
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/outreach-and-education/medicare-learning-network-mln/mlnproducts/downloads/eval-mgmt-serv-guide-icn006764.pdf
> 
> ...





very nice audit sheet and learning tool!  Thank you


----------



## elyshaelizabeth (Sep 29, 2022)

crchandl said:


> *E/M audit sheet*
> 
> I prefer the Marshfield tool and if I need additional clarification, I'll reference the CMS 95/97 documentation guidelines.  Your local MAC usually has a "FAQs" section on their webpage as well.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this information. It was very helpful.


----------



## csperoni (Sep 29, 2022)

elyshaelizabeth said:


> Thank you for sharing this information. It was very helpful.


Don't forget the link/info from 2018 may now be old!!  For outpatient guidelines, there was a drastic change 01/01/2021 to use only MDM (with a different definition of the MDM components).
Other POS guidelines will be changing and using 2021 guidelines as well starting 01/01/2023.  Make sure you are not using 1995/1997 guidelines if the code now uses 2021 guidelines.


			https://www.ama-assn.org/system/files/2019-06/cpt-office-prolonged-svs-code-changes.pdf


----------

